# Padding material for horse trailer



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am re-doing a trailer I just bought. What is a good material to upholster the padded areas with? We get some wicked humidity here in SC so I need to to withstand moisture.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How about canvas? Doesn't crack like vinyl, which seems to be the norm in most trailers.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought about that but I worry that it would get dirty way to quick. It has some kind of vinyl plasticy stuff in it now that aside from fading looks great....it's just an ugly pee color that I don't want to look at lol


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Trailer Pads
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

How about some kinda rubber , instead of padding and covering ? Maybe something like anti fatigue matting a couple layers thick.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are so well priced!! Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

..........


----------



## jevans740 (Oct 20, 2013)

I want to re-do the padding inside the horse trailer..but I am afraid if I remove the plastic rivets I won't be able to re-attach the padding once it is covered. Any suggestions?


----------

